# xorg does not compile



## DrJ (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there something up with xorg these days?  I tried to compile it with only vesa and vmware drivers, and the dri patch fails.  This is in a VM (VMware player on Win7 64 bit; 32-bit FreeBSD) but that should not matter.  Ports and 8.0 are up-to-date.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2010)

There are so many unanswered questions in your post, but let's start with exactly what error you saw.  If you need to catch the make output, use script(1).


----------



## DrJ (Jun 14, 2010)

```
# make install clean
===> Installing for xorg-7.5
===> xorg-7.5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - not found

===> Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
===> Patching for dri-7.4.4.2
===> Applying extra patch /usr/ports/graphics/dri/files/mesalib74-configure
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to configure.rej
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```
~~~~~~~~~~~

So there is an issue with dri.  xorg has always been a problem since it rolled from 6.9, and I see that their string continues.  In any event, I'd appreciate suggestions on how to fix this.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2010)

"Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch." suggests you haven't cleaned a previous build.  So:

`# cd /usr/ports/graphics/dri`
`# make clean`

Then try to build again.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 14, 2010)

Tried that already, and it failed.  There has been no previous build; this is a fresh VM.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting.  Did you update the ports tree, or copy it from another machine?

On my system, that patch just shows that it's adding tests to compile on powerpc and sparc architectures.  Since it's almost certain you're not running those in a VM, you can probably just delete that patch file (/usr/ports/graphics/dri/mesalib74-configure).  There may be other problems, though.

And another thought: do you have WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## DrJ (Jun 14, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Did you update the ports tree, or copy it from another machine?



I updated it one this machine -- it is fresh from this morning.



> And another thought: do you have WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes in /etc/make.conf?



No, but I have only the VESA and VMware drivers selected.  So if the port is set up right, this should not be an issue.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 14, 2010)

The dri port is building now.  I've no idea what happened before, but it is compiling now.  So let me build that and go back to xorg.  Still, something is not right in the xorg metaport.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2010)

DrJ said:
			
		

> [WITHOUT_NOUVEAU] No, but I have only the VESA and VMware drivers selected.  So if the port is set up right, this should not be an issue.



It gives you a newer version of DRI, my thinking being that somehow you had an old patch.

But I don't know what's causing your problems; no problems the last time I built xorg, which was about a three weeks ago.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 14, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> It gives you a newer version of DRI, my thinking being that somehow you had an old patch.



If so, that's how the port is set up.  xorg is now compiling away, so all seems to be well.

FWIW, the VM is faster than my old box.  Fancy that!


----------



## hydra (Jun 15, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> But I don't know what's causing your problems; no problems the last time I built xorg, which was about a three weeks ago.



Same here, I built Xorg on Saturday without any problems.


----------

